# 11dpo- TMI (picture) possible symptoms?



## Missbx

Hello ladies I have been Trying to Conceive this is my 5th month. 
I have no hope for this cycle but I'm trying to think positive! These are my symptoms so far

1dpo- ovulation pain & lots of thin Ewcm 

2dpo Creamy Cm mixed with Ewcm 

3dpo- sharp pains going across my belly & Creamy Cm/ headache 

4dpo- cramps like Af is comeing just above my pubic bone

5dpo- had like a pinching feeling for about 1 min / watery cm

6dpo- nothing had a dream about a pregnancy test lol and lots of watery cm

7dpo-dull ache. Watery cm 

8dpo- very thick Streachy Cm with creamy cm had pinching and pulling pains lasted about 30 mins then streachy cm and creamy cm went.

9dpo- very tired/dry mouth & no cm shooting pains down the sides of my bbs but has now gone 

10dpo- had a few cramps and it turnd into a stitch tpe pain and it stayed it was so uncomfortable as I was trying to get to sleep but I've woke up this morning and its gone. This was about 11pm last night.

11dpo- felt abit sick I wiped and had lots of cm I Dident have this type of cm befor so I looked for a picture and it was about the same as this... With white cm and clear cm and it was thick and had a yellowish colour to it was slimy . Sorry It's TMI but I thought you ladies might have a idea to what it is..
This is not my picture I found it on google. 





https://i47.tinypic.com/15q525d.jpg


I wasn't going to post this but i couldn't understand if this is pregnancy cm or just normal :wacko: I'm not going to get to excited as I've had so many bfn's Af due on the 28th.

What does everyone think did you have any of these And get your BFP?


----------



## waiting2012

I had some cm like that when I was 6 dpo--and yes it can be an indication of the mucus plug forming.. I hope it is a sign that your :bfp: is coming! Good Luck hun!


----------



## Missbx

waiting2012 said:


> I had some cm like that when I was 6 dpo--and yes it can be an indication of the mucus plug forming.. I hope it is a sign that your :bfp: is coming! Good Luck hun!

Thankyou! I hope I get a BFP this month! And congratulations on the pregnancy :) x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Looks like the mucus plug to me, some sheds out they say. Good Luck hun... :test: :test: :test:


----------



## Missbx

Thankyou :) I'm not sure if I should test tomorrow at 13dpo with fmu with 10miu ic if I am pregnant do you think I will get a faint line? Or should I wait to see if I miss Af?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I"d test in the morning FMU.. A line is a line hun. Good luck!!


----------



## Missbx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I"d test in the morning FMU.. A line is a line hun. Good luck!!

Thank you I think I might test in the morning :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Luck!! Im crossing everything for you.. I have a real Good feeling for ya.. I can"t wait to hear the good news!!


----------



## AnakeRose

I had a small amount of what you posted this morning, but I'm also getting cramps and spotting. I'm also 11dpo today.


----------



## Missbx

I tested and it was a bfn :( think I'm going to temp now just going to go on eBay and have a look x 

https://i50.tinypic.com/foqckj.jpg


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Test again in the am 1st thing.. Remember your not out till the :witch: shows hun!!


----------



## Missbx

I tested this morning with fmu and it was a bfn x I'm going to start temping if Af arrives :) 

https://i48.tinypic.com/97uop4.jpg


----------



## lovehearts

Sorry you got a bfn xx


----------



## Missbx

lovehearts said:


> Sorry you got a bfn xx


It's okay there are plenty of people who have been trying for years so I can't complain realy I have only been trying 5 months x I just need to keep positive x


----------



## Missbx

Still no sign of Af x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats awesome!! Great attitude! Ive been trying for 7 months. Hope this is the lucky one!!
No sign is a Fab sign....


----------



## Missbx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thats awesome!! Great attitude! Ive been trying for 7 months. Hope this is the lucky one!!
> No sign is a Fab sign....

I've got my fx for you :) :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you.. I really hope so. Im sooo tempted to test but Im just going to hold out to see how the next 2 days go. Believe me I want to, but Im not wanting to see a bfn.. If... Im not. 

Are you going to test in the morning? Im tempted to.. But... I don"t have any tests.. :haha:


----------



## Missbx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you.. I really hope so. Im sooo tempted to test but Im just going to hold out to see how the next 2 days go. Believe me I want to, but Im not wanting to see a bfn.. If... Im not.
> 
> Are you going to test in the morning? Im tempted to.. But... I don"t have any tests.. :haha:


Yeah that's how I felt but I allways give in haha :) I Dident test I've run out of tests and they will come tomorrow in the post. I have got senstive bbs now on the sides and nipples but they have never been sensitive on the sides before only nipples and they hurt when I press them so I don't know wether I am pregnant or afs just on the way x

How are you feeling?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Same here.. Its a wait and see thing. Good Luck on testing!!

I thought for sure I was going to start my af. I had started cramping.. But Nothing.. Bbs heavy and my back has been achy, but I"ve been shopping all day.. Lol BTW is a utchy scalp is a sihn.. Lol.. Its making me crazy!!

I really hope we get good news soon!


----------



## Missbx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Same here.. Its a wait and see thing. Good Luck on testing!!
> 
> I thought for sure I was going to start my af. I had started cramping.. But Nothing.. Bbs heavy and my back has been achy, but I"ve been shopping all day.. Lol BTW is a utchy scalp is a sihn.. Lol.. Its making me crazy!!
> 
> I really hope we get good news soon!

Hello yeah some people get cramping befor there BFP! :) I'm not sure about itchy scalp but it could be a good sign. 

I'm starting to think I may have ovulated late on 8dpo with that streachy stuff and the stabbing pains so that would mean I'm due for Af on the 5th as I have ovulated late when I was doing opks. It was the same as that picture I posted. It will be my luck I get my BFP when I've just got my temping kit lol so I might be 10dpo or something! I wish I was temping before so I know when I ovulated lol 

What dpo are you? x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I was 11 dpo when I spotted once. 12 dpo today and notta. Im weeing way more.I peed 5/6 times in a hour and a half.. Lol Bbs calmed down but the cramps Holy Sheet.. My temps still up, Im flushed.. Super excited yet nervous. Im never late. 

Im glad you get things straightened out, it can be confusing.. Good Luck on testing. Im goin to the docs tomorrow for bloodwork.. Wooohooo.. I did it.. Lol Watch I"ll start tomorrow.. Hehe.. Id better not... That would be cruel.. Fxd you get your bfp!! Keep me posted!!


----------



## Missbx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I was 11 dpo when I spotted once. 12 dpo today and notta. Im weeing way more.I peed 5/6 times in a hour and a half.. Lol Bbs calmed down but the cramps Holy Sheet.. My temps still up, Im flushed.. Super excited yet nervous. Im never late.
> 
> Im glad you get things straightened out, it can be confusing.. Good Luck on testing. Im goin to the docs tomorrow for bloodwork.. Wooohooo.. I did it.. Lol Watch I"ll start tomorrow.. Hehe.. Id better not... That would be cruel.. Fxd you get your bfp!! Keep me posted!!


Hey how are you ? sorry I Dident see that you replyed x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I'm scratching my head because I "thought" I started af. It was 1 day thats it? :shrug: Guess I need to make a doctors appointment.. My body is cruel... I do feel warmer... Maybe I should test Saturday?

How are you doin?


----------



## Missbx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well I'm scratching my head because I "thought" I started af. It was 1 day thats it? :shrug: Guess I need to make a doctors appointment.. My body is cruel... I do feel warmer... Maybe I should test Saturday?
> 
> How are you doin?


Aw have you tested ? I'f you got a bfn then test Saturday :) and if you get a bfn the I think doctors :) 

I'm sure I ovulated on 22nd November so I think the stabbing pains on 8dpo and that cm was when I was ovulating and we bd on that day so Af is due today or tomorrow. So it looks like I've gone from a 30 day cycle to a 39-40 day cycle they was a 30 day cycle since I stoped bc in June :wacko: 

I hope you get your BFP! :) x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

sorry been stalking. FX for your BFPs. are you testing today? :) x


----------



## Missbx

IsabellaJayne said:


> sorry been stalking. FX for your BFPs. are you testing today? :) x

Hello that's ok :) thankyou I'm planning on testing Sunday if I don't get Af :) 

Thankyou for posting :)


----------



## Missbx

Still no Af :happydance: fx its for a good reason I just don't need to get to excited as I could just be late. I'm also wet and its like watery and got some white cm in it but I thought when Af is coming you should be dry? Sorry tmi


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I think you should test :D. xx


----------



## Missbx

I'm going to test Saturday or Sunday If Af don't arrive :) I've been having a lot of heart burn/acid reflux the last 3-4days I usely get it but not this much so not sure if its a symptom and also gone off coffee and had a few cramps under my belly button x


----------



## Missbx

Think I'm going to test in the morning :)


----------



## Missbx

Tested this morning and got this

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-maybe-just-seeing-things-2.html#post23752447


----------

